
How to Overcome Your Fatal Flaw - trevor99
http://trevorowens.tumblr.com/post/11021493592/how-to-overcome-your-fatal-flaw
======
nateberkopec
Couldn't agree more on the point about how waking up early sets the tone for
the rest of the day. When I get up on time, I seem to get way more done than
if I get up 1-2 hrs later than I wanted. Probably just psychological, but if I
get up late, I guess I think "welp, I've already effed up today so it won't
matter if I eff up on everything else!"

~~~
vsl2
I find I work best at the hours of 12am-4am because (i) I'm naturally a night
owl and (ii) everyone else is sleeping so no one breaks my concentration. It
does make for some drowsy mornings...

~~~
trevor99
I'm the same way, the only reason I'm changing is because as a CEO you need to
show up first

~~~
dodo53
Well I don't know your particular situation, but I think I'd respect a CEO/dev
manager more if they said: I appreciate some people work better at different
times and personally I'm a night owl, I trust you guys to get stuff done, come
in when it maximises your own productivity (within constraints of having
enough time overlap where necessary).

~~~
trevor99
I'm all for people coming in when they want to and can come in or are most
productive, that doesn't mean the leader shouldn't be the first one in the
office. The post is also about lack of a regular schedule, which goes back to
consistency. Leaders have to be consistent

------
cafard
If it's fatal, how come it hasn't killed you yet?

~~~
trevor99
the worst death is a slow and gnawing one, which a fatal flaw will lead to

------
beefman
> One thing I’ve been thinking about recently is fatal flaw’s

I think I'm picking up on yours already! No wait, it's this:

> Hi, I'm Trevor and here I write about startups, leadership, and personal
> development.

~~~
Thrymr
Also, apostrophe misuse, but that one is usually survivable.

------
suivix
When I get up early, traffic is about 2x worse. That's mainly why I prefer
going to work later. I usually get in around 10.

~~~
felideon
I would surmise that your definition of early is probably not early enough. :)

